# How should I perform a Peak and Fade Power Intervals?



## marcelovillegas1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Peak and Fade in the Charmichael Training system stands that you should go all out and then try to maintain the power and it is going to drop as far as the interval goes. My FTP is 300 watts, when I perform Steady Estate Power intervals for 3 mins I can sustain 350 watts, but when I start the PFPI the power goes up to 600 watts and then it goes down fast and in the most cases I can not finish the two minutes interval. So, the way Am I doing it is the correct?, or Should I start hard but not as hard as I'm doing and keep my power up for the two minute interval? (Lets say I could go up to 500 watts, try to keep there as much as a I could and finish the interval around 300-330 watts)


----------

